

Pegs: jQuery based differential scrolling demo - bdfh42
http://massless.org/pegs/

======
truebosko
You know, I REALLY like this. It flows very nicely and doesn't confuse at all.
Great idea

Edit: Ugh it totally breaks on middle-click scrolling (in Firefox)

------
DanHulton
Totally broken in Opera.

